# Mavs get new alternate jerseys



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2045


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

A little WNBAish no?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks just like a blue version of the green uni's...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The fact that they're going to roll them out in L.A. means that they're hoping for any advantage they can get. :whiteflag:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing exciting.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

76767 said:


> Looks just like a blue version of the green uni's...


Pretty much. They should have broke out black with blue or something a bit different from the same jersey minus a color.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

They should bring out some yellow jerseys to introduce in LA.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

xray said:


> The fact that they're going to roll them out in L.A. means that they're hoping for any advantage they can get. :whiteflag:


Let's hope this time it turns out better than when the trash bag unis were carted out.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Meh


----------

